# tribute motorhomes



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I had a look at these at the NEC and was quite impressed but wondered if anyone had any experience and could share thier views please?I know they are part of the autotrail group but are they built in Grimsby or Italy?Any thoughts very welcome.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've no knowledge of the Tribute range, so not sure which version you want, but should it be a the panel van conversion, before spending penny one as you're in the poorer side of Gods county  8O :? 8) :lol: :lol: 

Make an appointment to have look at the offerings from Vantage in Leeds, I'm a bit of a quality freak and I gave the one that had been at the cheshire show last year a really good going over, and despite hundreds of people tramping through it and opening and closing all the cupboards and drawers, the complete van was flawless, it is a very well nailed together Motorhome, all the components are well made too not the usual cheapo handle and hinges.

Although I'm in Leeds I have no connection with Vantage whatsoever apart form being peed of that we cant afford one.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

The one which took my fancy was the 625 end lounge.It looked really good value for money compared with similar layouts by swift etc which were 12 thousand pounds more!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Tribute owners have their own forum here:

http://www.tribby.co.uk/forum/


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Vantage*

If you want quality they are great. Vantage is better.
But for the Dogs ******** and the best value for money with all the kit included rather than from the extras list look at the East Neuk Fifer L.
Yes I have one and was in the Vantage this week at the NEC
Very impressed but its still caravan kit while the Fifer is all commercial quality.
They are a long way away though in E Scotland.
Had it 6 months now and not a single thing has failed.
My only grip is I wish the shower had two outlets?
Peter


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

The 625 is a coachbuilt at the Autotrail facility at Grimsby, we've got a 620 which we've had for 18 months and we're very pleased with it.

It's a good size and a pleasure to drive. We've had a few minor niggles which have all been rapidly put right by the dealer (Dolphin in Southampton) under warranty but nothing major.

As ever, a good PDI and handover is essential, fortunately this is something Dolphin are very good at.

MrWez


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks a pretty van but when we were looking last year, it needed too many 'extras' to fulfil what we were looking for.
The Majestic was for us in the same category but we liked the prices.
Alan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Vantage opens it's doors this weekend*

I just checked out the Vantage web site, and they're having an open weekend this weekend, so we'll be going to see what this years offerings are like, i expect to be wowed, if only by the prices.

See web sit for details.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback.If we do decide to buy new I will be looking very seriously at the Tribute .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Did nobody go to the Vantage open days then, I thought I'd met Frank, but it was just his double, or he was lying.

The Vantage vans are as good as I remember them, we were showed around by the staff, who were unbelievable pleasant, and actively came and asked us if we had any questions, and this was the build staff not the sales, they were meeting and greeting and taking orders hopefully.

Liz and I were left to roam around and do as we pleased hop in and out of the vans, look at how they're built, watched the sparky wire in a panel, we stayed for a good 2 hours, asked a million questions and made some suggestions which they'd not had before, made a few criticisms of the kitchen, which although adequate was designed by someone who doesn't often use one, the sink was very small and there was no drainer at all, they had this small plastic tray and a rack which is supposed to sit on a flip up shelf over the end of the nearside bench, so inevitably it'll get wet and mouldy if not dried properly, there is more than enough room for a drainer, so god knows why there isn't one, I'd redesign it and lose the Triplex oven/hob, and fit the Smev 8000 series hob which comes with a drain hole in it, and just use the triplex oven, the sink is fine I suppose, but the Smev one would look smarter and can be used to work on unlike this plastic tray.

Other than that, I'd be happy to buy one (with my mods) if I had the money, a main advantage (see what I did there) is there is no dealer network so if you have a problem you can speak to the man who fitted it out, no middle man also means they can put more quality into the fabric of the van, it appears to be fairly well insulated, with the silver foiled sleeping mat stuff,he wiring is very comprehensive and surprisingly does not run through trunking, but the stick on tie wrap mounts, so very much adaptable, 2 x 80 amp (I think, took a few pictures though) batteries under the drivers seat with a bit spare so might take bigger ones.

Oddly the single passenger seat had NO height adjustment so dangly legs persist, most likely a cost cut, I'd have expected it to be a left hand drive drivers seat.

Something I didn't know is as an official converter you can order the van with what they called a converters pack, which is all in the bottom of the drivers B pillar, so easily accessible to do all the Hab area electrics.

Overall despite a few equipment niggles the build quality was A1, no knock in edging to be seen, no plastic junk in the lockers like swift etc (or anywhere else) all solid ply, everything was rock solid, some interesting innovations with the bench/bed arrangement though.

My takeaway has arrived so off to eat my nosh.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We bought the Vantage Neo in December and find the kitchen very good - sink is a good size for us, like the removable bowl and the drainer arrangement works. Also like the cooker - we had the hob with drain holes in our last van and didn't like it. It just shows that it is horses for courses, we all have different preferences when it comes to vans  
When we did have a slight problem with the van, vantage responded immediately, apologised for the problem and Dan from the workshop gave us his mobile number to get him if there were further problems - you can't ask for better than that.
Just a shame we have been too busy to use our new pride and joy much - but the Britstops book has arrived and the open road is calling  
Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ardgour said:


> We bought the Vantage Neo in December and find the kitchen very good - sink is a good size for us, like the removable bowl and the drainer arrangement works. Also like the cooker - we had the hob with drain holes in our last van and didn't like it. It just shows that it is horses for courses, we all have different preferences when it comes to vans
> When we did have a slight problem with the van, vantage responded immediately, apologised for the problem and Dan from the workshop gave us his mobile number to get him if there were further problems - you can't ask for better than that.
> Just a shame we have been too busy to use our new pride and joy much - but the Britstops book has arrived and the open road is calling
> Chris


As you so rightly say horses for courses, also it's what you've used before, we like the Smev stuff except the oven, we got the Spinflo Triplex this time with the Smev sink and separate 3 burner hob, the drain in the hob means it's so much easier to keep clean, we put the plate rack on the hob and use it as the draining board, the sink is much deeper and bigger, and of course the lid helps as an additional work surface.

We were surprised at the small difference in prices between the bottom and top of the range £5k ish as long as you have the space to park it at home, and don't have a problem driving parking in a bigger van it's a no brainer.


----------



## 34murphy34 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Tribute 650 motorhome warranty*

I a new 2009 tribute 650 that in the first 6 months had so many faults that we rejected it. So my advise is buyer beware.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Tribute 650 motorhome warranty*



34murphy34 said:


> I a new 2009 tribute 650 that in the first 6 months had so many faults that we rejected it. So my advise is buyer beware.


Imagine how good most vans would be if you could speak to the man who paid the wages.


----------

